# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  شركة Xiaomi تؤكد قدوم تحديث MIUI 9 إلى 40 جهاز

## mohamed73

العديد من الأشخاص يحبون شركة Xiaomi بفضل حقيقة أنها تدعم أجهزتها  لفترة طويلة جدًا. وتماشيا مع ذلك، فقد أعلنت شركة Xiaomi اليوم أنها ستقوم  بتحديث 40 جهاز تابع لها إلى MIUI 9. وجدير بالذكر أن بعض أجهزتها حصلت  بالفعل على تحديث MIUI 9، ولكن هناك بعض الأجهزة القديمة جدًا ضمن هذه  القائمة والتي يعود تاريخ إصدارها إلى العام 2012. بإعتراف الجميع، روم MIUI 9 يستند على نظام الأندرويد 7.0 Nougat، ولكنه  قابل للتخصيص بشكل كبير. ومع ذلك، نحن نتحدث عن أجهزة عمرها 6 سنوات هنا.  معظم مستخدمي أجهزة الأندرويد يحصلون على الدعم عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحديثات  الأندرويد لأقل من سنتين، وخاصة عندما يتعلق الأمر بالطرازات الأرخص.على أي حال، هذه هي قائمة الأجهزة الـ 40 التي ستحصل على تحديث MIUI 9 مع العلم بأن بعض هذه الأجهزة حصلت بالفعل على هذا التحديث : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

